# Quiet and friendly parrot?



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

Basically as title says I am thinking about getting a parrot. Looking for one that is reasonably small, as quiet as possible and tends to be friendly. I know it will vary greatly depending on individual but would like a few peoples opinion/first hand experience on what might fit the bill?


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Handreared Cockatiels are fantastic pets, if they are handreared they are tame as a dog and are relatively quiet. Very comical little birds. 
Parrots are very noisy, so if noise is a problem research the hell out of the species before you buy :2thumb:

ATB 
Josh


----------



## herriotfan (Dec 3, 2009)

To be honest there's no such thing as a quiet parrot of any sort!
Even meak, tame budgies will make a lot of noise sometimes.
Having said that some are less prone to sqwarking......I've got a senegal and she's very friendly, amuzing to watch, talks and imitates sounds and is relatively quiet. She has loads of attention and I'm sure this is the key to a happy parrot. 
Like the previous member said do as much research as you can before you decide.
Good luck.......: victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Have to agree regarding the noise!

The budgies start up about 5 am, the cockatiels join in and shriek. The Senegal calls and whistles away, and the African Grey makes the most noise plus has the biggest vocabulary.

Do consider your neighbours?


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I am not planning on getting anything without doing research first just wanted some idea.

Don't worry I am not expecting a silent bird, I know how noise they can be we have a macaw and 2 budgies and they can be noisy as hell. I have also worked with numerous birds I would just prefer a bird not prone to sqauk, chattering is fine just not to much screaming (in the same way cockatoos often do).

Cockatiels are a little to small but thanks for the suggestion. I want something that will be large enough to interact with the other parrot.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

If you already have a macaw and budgies why need a quiet one next?

Parrots don't really do quiet in my experience, however my mates Conure was more more ear offending than my grey in terms of pitch.


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

Tomcat said:


> If you already have a macaw and budgies why need a quiet one next?
> 
> Parrots don't really do quiet in my experience, however my mates Conure was more more ear offending than my grey in terms of pitch.


well why not?


Definatly agree the more shrill the noise the worse on the ear!


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Galah Cockatoo?

My favourite cockatoos, IMO the only ones suitable as pets, and they are generally very quiet.

If you were looking for a smaller parrot then a Pyrrhura conure would be a good option. I have a little green cheeked and I don't hear a sound from her.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

eclectus...

:2thumb:


----------



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 4 green cheek and similar conures, they are some of the quietest parrots ive ever dealt with. They sleep 12-14 hours a day, you simply cover them and they wake up when you uncover them.


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

Galahs and electus happen to be 2 of my most favourite parrots!


----------

